# Your "safe" foods



## winemaker (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I know that severity levels differ significantly when it comes to Crohn's, which makes it hard to generalise. In any case, I'd like to get an idea of what you guys consider to be your "safe" foods. 

Perhaps by sharing we can all try something new and hopefully have some success.

Cheers,

Winemaker :ysmile:


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Oct 12, 2010)

My safe foods (that I can eat even during a flare) include:

mac & cheese
plain white rice
turkey or tuna fish sandwiches on soft white bread
buttered pasta
bananas
potato chips (I get low on sodium easily, especially during a flare, and although a lot of foods hurt during a flare, chips are fine)
baked chicken
eggs
tea


----------



## Rebecca85 (Oct 12, 2010)

I can eat most things on a low residue diet. But nothing too sweet, or spicy, I am also wary of artificial colourings/ flavours as I can have bad reactions. And nothing that particularly has to be chewed (so grilled chicken is out but in a soup is OK). But my favourites if I'm feeling poorly are plain mashed potatoes, chicken Bovril (it's like stock), tomato soup with cheese sandwich dipped in it, boiled eggs, dry crackers. Mainly the sort of stuff your mum would give you when you were poorly as a kid!


----------



## TMos (Oct 13, 2010)

Banana's.  Banana's.  Banana's.  Organic applesauce with no sugar added.  Water.  Diet Fitz's root beer for some reason but no other soda.  Ripe Cantaloupe.


----------



## Guest555 (Oct 13, 2010)

Not food, but tea is safe for me.  It also settles my stomach.


----------



## 2thFairy (Oct 13, 2010)

mac and cheese!! 

It runs right through me, but is painless.. it has always been my comfort food since I was tiny.


----------



## hoiks (Oct 30, 2010)

Bananas, Mangos, Veggie or chicken broth, tea


----------



## lynx (Oct 30, 2010)

hmmm...i eat pasta, non wheat. like rice or corn flour pastas with tomato sauces.  Chicken, broiled,  no pepper. Pretty much low res diet foods for the most part.  Turkey, salmon, all broiled or the turkey is pre cooked.  No sodas, no high fructose corn syrups.  I do like an all natural soda made of different juices called Izze. Potatoes, mashed, tea.


----------



## Astra (Oct 30, 2010)

Salmon & New Potatoes and broccolli
Chicken & New Potatoes and broccoli
White Rice, White Bread, White Pasta, Mashed Potatoes, Eggs, White Cheese, Bananas, Rice Krispies, Cream Crackers, Rich Tea biscuits, Arrowroot Biscuits, Butter, Tea and Water.
Stick to this if I'm flaring, it works.

but if I feel ok, I can eat anything, but I don't eat red meat anymore, like steak or lamb, and I won't eat Chinese food, or anything fried, defo be a trip to A&E!


----------



## ThanksP (Oct 30, 2010)

When I'm in a flare, I can only eat sweet potatoes and drink Boost.  

When I'm feeling good, I can eat just about anything other than beef, sweet potatoes and drink Boost.


----------



## BLM (Oct 31, 2010)

My safe food is white rice, chicken and eggs....thats pretty much my diet all the time. I can vary from it a little bit but not much. I find if I eat red meat...I dare not touch it for a week or two, I love yougert, but only once a week if that. When Im flaring I eat white rice and drink water~


----------



## Dras (Oct 31, 2010)

uhm... 

Bananas
white bread
white rice
yogurt
pasta
Eggs
tuna


----------



## vonfunk (Oct 31, 2010)

when I'm not in a flare there is very little I can't eat, when I'm in a flare there is nothing that I can eat.


----------



## winemaker (Oct 31, 2010)

vonfunk said:


> when I'm not in a flare there is very little I can't eat, when I'm in a flare there is nothing that I can eat.


Same here mate... What a ridiculous disease!


----------



## kildare crohnie (Nov 2, 2010)

winemaker said:


> Same here mate... What a ridiculous disease!


thats the same as me...i tend to forget about the disease when im fine...they say you shouldn't eat anything that doesn't feel right but everything seems ok when im fine... do you think though eatin like that brings on a flare ??


----------



## woops! (Nov 2, 2010)

Safe foods
Hard boiled eggs
Heabal tea
Hard cheese, but not too much....
cooked chicken


----------



## hoiks (Nov 2, 2010)

kildare crohnie said:


> ... do you think though eatin like that brings on a flare ??


More than likely it may play a part. My Naturalpathic Dr. says that a person's diet can be correlated to every disease. Everyone has some intolerance, for instance my intolerance is everything DAIRY and a combination of FRUIT + SUGAR, it's just that not many people are ever tested for it and therefore continue to eat their poison building up a tolerance instead of producing symptoms from toxins building in their bodies.


----------



## Zoodles (Nov 3, 2010)

bananas, applesauce, mangos, poached chicken, cooked spinach- no stems and riced potatoes  

The mangos were magical during a flare- tasty and soothing at the same time


----------



## hoiks (Nov 3, 2010)

Zoodles...are you by chance a Type O? If you are, mangos are highly beneficial and contains a component which positively influences known disease susceptibility.


----------



## Zoodles (Nov 3, 2010)

^no- not type o at all


----------



## Gue33 (Nov 3, 2010)

all fruits, cheese(no processed or motza), any meat, mmmmm nummy, dont' like liver though or gizzards.  All cooked veggies, except brussel sprouts, (dont' like em) and  starchy ones.  Home made yogart, dry curd cottage cheese.  When I am not in a flare that is.  When that's kicking, tea and water.  Makes it easier on the bottom end.


----------



## LookingForACure (Nov 6, 2010)

Burgers... for some weird reason
Bananas
Avocados
Sushi and most other fish
Cheese
Peas!
Lamb

When Im in a heavy flare i can't really eat anything without incident, but the ones above have generally caused me very little grief.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 8, 2010)

Bananas
California Rolls (sushi-ish)
Bread
Peanut Butter
Boiled Eggs
Agged Cheese
White Rice
French Fries
Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Dras (Nov 8, 2010)

SUSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## DougUte (Nov 10, 2010)

Applesauce. Puddings, Mashed Potatoes. Low Fiber soft foods. Some vegetebles if they are cooked until they are mush (yuck).


----------



## Caroline (Nov 10, 2010)

Lots of beige things!

Rice krispies, white bread, white pasta, mashed potato, boiled and baked potatoes (no skin!), Plain crackers.

Hard cheese like English Cheddar, Edam and Emmental – but not too much. Seedless jam, honey (anyone tried the Manuka stuff?). 

Veggies:
Carrot, courgette/zucchini (peeled), turnip, broccoli, butternut squash – but all cooked to death and preferably mashed up – unlike DougUte I liked this, so lucky for me!

Meat and fish:
Good lean steak
Any fresh fish
Chicken

Fruit:
Mango was ok, as was banana.
Skinned apple nuked in the microwave with some plain yoghurt was good.

Best thing I found was that I could eat Passata (cooked tomato concentrate stuff – no skins or seeds). This meant I could make tomato sauces for the pasta (bit rubbish without onion and garlic but beggars cannot be choosers!). I'd also grate carrot and courgette into the sauce in a desperate attempt to consume some more nutrients.


----------



## Donna1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, I see alot of people put eggs as a food they can eat, Im actually a little surprized as that is one of the foods I need to avoid during a flare. This disease really does not make any sense, well not for me anyways, I love eggs, but avoid them most of the time.

I usually stick with:
Bread
Rice
Pasta
crackers


----------



## Dras (Nov 11, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Best thing I found was that I could eat Passata (cooked tomato concentrate stuff – no skins or seeds). This meant I could make tomato sauces for the pasta (bit rubbish without onion and garlic but beggars cannot be choosers!).



OMG I wish I could have tomato sauce on pasta, or even ketchup.....
Sniff sniff......


----------



## TIcinderella (Nov 14, 2010)

My known safe foods include:
eggs, unprocessed meats/seafood, veggies, and fruit.

I wish I knew more of my safe foods. I am absolutely terrible with a food diary! I always have trouble finding the exact causative agent lol. I think I need to just add foods one at a time and then maybe that will help me identify safe food vs. troubled food!


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Nov 14, 2010)

Anything low residue. 

I wish I was allowed to eat more healthily though!


----------



## e13 boy (Nov 14, 2010)

Bananas,plain rice,apples,yogurt(plain),toast(white bread)

Had to steer well clear of alcohol & all spicy grub since hemi colectomy 12 yrs ago

e13 boy - 21 yrs of CD
Serovera AMP,Loperamide.


----------



## Silent Lunch (Nov 14, 2010)

Believe it or not, spicy foods tend to calm my stomach when I'm feeling ill, as does some soda (mostly Coca-Cola). I have a strange ritual of getting a burrito from the nearby Moe's every time I have IV therapy. 

As for other things: 

brown/white rice
pasta (sauce is okay, too)
grilled or baked chicken (never, never, never fried) 
most vegetables
most beans (I feel like this is a strange one, too) 
soy milk
tea

Anything sweet or fried is the devil during a flare. And although it's one of my favorite things in the whole world, coffee tends to make me feel a tad bit worse. It's the one thing I absolutely refuse to give up. What's a life worth without having miserable habits?


----------



## Cordillia16 (Nov 15, 2010)

seeing as i'm new to this and have yet to meet with a dietitian, how does everyone know what causes their flare ups?  sometimes when i eat things i get reactions right again, other times it takes a while, and there aren't too many times i JUST eat a fruit and wait 3 hours to see what happens.  how did everyone discover the foods that are safe and bad?  

and to add, the only known safe food i have are bananas. gotta love 'em!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Nov 15, 2010)

Cordillia:  Try keeping a food diary.  That way you can track what you consume and your symptoms over time, and you'll be able to see if there are patterns (for example, it took me awhile to figure out that garlic is one of my trigger foods, since it's in a lot of different things).  There's an entry in the Wiki section of the forum regarding diary inclusions.  Good luck!


----------



## Cordillia16 (Nov 15, 2010)

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Cordillia:  Try keeping a food diary.  That way you can track what you consume and your symptoms over time, and you'll be able to see if there are patterns (for example, it took me awhile to figure out that garlic is one of my trigger foods, since it's in a lot of different things).  There's an entry in the Wiki section of the forum regarding diary inclusions.  Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## LongIslandCrohNY (Feb 20, 2013)

Still new to this but I have found that tea,jello,and rice with chicken broth is all I have been able to keep down.


----------



## me and my rotting insides (Apr 18, 2016)

safe food, well i ave none. i eat what i crave because i dont eat junk. y body rarely craves it when i do crave junk i swap it out with something healthier. i usually stick to home made bone broth though.
 STRAWBERRIES BAD!!!!  unless they are skinned, and not in flairup
at least if i ave company in the bathroom if i run into issues. i swear my cats are terrified for my safety they always follow me comfort me and keep me company no matter where i go. even if no other creature dares to be near


i usually fast during the first week of my flareup. dry fast first for 24 hours followed by 3 days of nothing but water followed by a week of juicing,tea and home made organic broth. after that, blended foods then soft foods then steamed foods then regular semi raw diet.


----------



## Felisha (Apr 22, 2016)

Baby food and caffeine-free tea


----------



## ronroush7 (Apr 22, 2016)

Bananas, applesauce, toast, chicken noodle soup with gluten free noodles, chicken with no skin, potatoes with no skin.


----------



## Charlotte. (Apr 23, 2016)

Want to add some new safe foods (but I'm not better in general, unfortunately, just have a very good nutritionist now): Plain yoghurt, quark, cottage cheese (all with reduced lactose!!!), also spelt bread (not too much), spelt pasta (yay, not only rice pasta) and more vegetables. I always combine carbohydrates, fats and protein in one meal, helps a lot for me!!!


----------



## needtolearn (May 13, 2016)

This thread is so helpful in working out what people generally can and can't eat!


----------



## Caro (Jul 3, 2017)

When flaring (like right now), practically nothing but homemade tomato soup,
homemade white bread, jelly. Brandy and soda 
The rest of the time, most things (tho my favourite strong cheeses and smoked fish come with an automatic penalty)
Interesting - I notice a lot of people- like me - eat tomato soup/sauce in a flare. Yet I've heard it's supposed to be bad for Crohnies. Not this one! 



winemaker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know that severity levels differ significantly when it comes to Crohn's, which makes it hard to generalise. In any case, I'd like to get an idea of what you guys consider to be your "safe" foods.
> 
> ...


----------



## DougUte (Jul 3, 2017)

Raw tomatoes, with their acids and seeds, are bad for me most of the time. Tomato soup and sauces, etc.. are OK. The seeds are not there and I think the acidic stuff must cook out.


----------



## Bufford (Jul 4, 2017)

I stay well away from anything with seeds or skins.  Chicken and fish are my safe meats, with some ground beef recipes like meat loaf once in a while.  Deep fried foods such as kentucky fried chicken can be tollerated once in awhile, pizza too only in very small quantities. Mellons are fine, as are bananas and oranges.  I keep sweets and junk food to a bare minimum.


----------

